# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Post Quick Reply leads to Advanced mode

## npamcpp

This has happened several times in the past and twice just today: After clicking the Post Quick Reply button, the screen goes to Advanced Mode and every subsequent click on Submit Reply will still return to the Advanced Mode window instead of showing the post in the thread. The only way to get out of that is to close the tab. The post has been placed in the thread correctly.

Using Chrome on XP.

----------


## dmang1

Hello,

I have had the same issue today.  

Using IE.

----------

